
The Economic Value of Rapid Response Time (1982) - midef
https://jlelliotton.blogspot.com/p/the-economic-value-of-rapid-response.html
======
deathanatos
> _The people in this facility measure, as a matter of accepted practice, the
> output of individual programmers and programming groups and have, over the
> years, developed rather accurate techniques for estimating the time and
> resources that a project requires. Therefore, any substantial deviation from
> one of their estimates can be considered a true variance and valid
> comparisons of group performance are possible._

Seriously, _that 's_ the paper we should be reading!

------
godelmachine
Is this paper available in PDF?

~~~
gwern
Looks like no. All the citations generally go to OP. It appears to have
originally circulated as "IBM technical report GE20-0752-0"; one book in
Google Books notes it as 'available from the author at IBM'. There might be an
IBM website somewhere which has it, but if so, Google doesn't know about it,
and the one IBM research database I checked didn't turn up anything for that
ID.

~~~
gregsadetsky
The page on IBM's site doesn't exist anymore (I found links redirecting from
IBM's site to the author's blog).

An archive of the page on IBM's site can be found here[0]. Its formatting is a
bit nicer than the blog (but overall pretty close).

[0] [https://archive.is/BG3Tr](https://archive.is/BG3Tr)

